# Good screen cleaner?



## 101airborne (Nov 8, 2007)

I have tried 2 different types of lcd screen cleaner on my big screen and all of them leave nasty looking streaks on the screen after they dry. I have a Samsung LED UN40B6000. I have tried the generic lcd screen cleaner wipes first and they streak REALLY bad, so I went out and bought a foam type cleaner that is made for vizio tvs (this one came with a microfiber cloth). The vizio foam cleaner is minimally better and still show streaks. 

I also tried using diluted isopropyl alcohol in water, and applying it to the micro fiber cloth and still, i get streaks... Does anyone know of a good, streak free, lcd tv cleaner. My TV screen has a wicked contrast ratio so if there is a dark scene in a movie, you can totally see the streaks. It's rather annoying. 

Please help!


----------



## Snoopdogie187 (Jun 27, 2002)

For my laptop screen I use a plain microfiber cloth and just water.
Only damp, not enough to leave water, or minimal water on the screen. I do get some spots and usually going over it again with a dry microfiber cloth works well. It would probably help to use distilled water also.

Also, don't use isoproply alcohol. It doesn't do much damage in a diluted form, but it probably still does some damage. My mom used isoproply alcohol on her laptop and in a few month the screen became really dim looking.

I haven't had anything stay on with just water and the cloth. I mostly use it dry just to get the dust off, but when its too dusty its easier with the water.


----------

